

Mozilla Chief, a Gay-Marriage Foe, Steps Down - ch00
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/03/eich-steps-down-as-mozilla-chief/?_php=true&_type=blogs&hp&_r=0

======
siculars
Should we stop using Javascript?

~~~
dkersten
Yes, but not because of this guy.

